# Best Plow , Besides BOSS for '13canam XT



## silvrevo (May 14, 2013)

I really would like to get the new Boss plow for my XT outlander 800r, but the mount isn't going to be rigged up until next year.

After looking around, I think the Warn ProVantage plow is going to be on my bike.

60" straight blade, and center mount. They don't offer or make a front mount for my bike, and don't plan on it.

So before I jump on this, is there another brand or model I should be looking for? Must be Heavy duty and also Heavy weight.

Thanks a bunch in advance!


----------



## silvrevo (May 14, 2013)

Yaaaaaaaa,, went ahead and got the Provantage 60" straight blade with center mount.

Should be here in a couple weeks, will post up a picture or two when I have it installed.

Then see how much work it can do!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silvrevo (May 14, 2013)

Just wanted to post a picture of it, in case anymore searches Can AM snowplow.

Its a Warn advantage 50" straight plow.
pused some 3/4" gravel pretty good too. had it all the way up on the plow,, and kept going.


----------



## silvrevo (May 14, 2013)

Opps it didn't load,, but here it is.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

Whats the height on that plow? I have the 54" Can Am plow on my 08 Outlander and it is only 16" high. It looses too much snow over the top, needs a flap. Believe me when I say these machines can push alot of snow! I'm looking for a bigger blade for mine. I'm thinking about the Can Am 66" county plow since I already have the push frame. Or if the season pays off maybe an Alpine Flex!


----------



## rtreads (Aug 29, 2012)

I like my Warn plow. Though I have 3 trucks running BOSS plows and if there was ANY way to find it in the budget, I would MUCH rather to have a BOSS on my ATVs.

The wear edge on that plow can wear out in one storm (ask me how I know). I would QUICKLY upgrade to thicker steel or 1/2"+ plastic. I am running plastic now and think it the way to go... but I will know more in a couple storms.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

rtreads;1704323 said:


> I like my Warn plow. Though I have 3 trucks running BOSS plows and if there was ANY way to find it in the budget, I would MUCH rather to have a BOSS on my ATVs.
> 
> The wear edge on that plow can wear out in one storm (ask me how I know). I would QUICKLY upgrade to thicker steel or 1/2"+ plastic. I am running plastic now and think it the way to go... but I will know more in a couple storms.


WOW, one storm and the cut edge is worn out? I had the same plow and pushed 15 driveways multiple times each season for 3 years. It's still good. Are you dragging the blade around everywhere?


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

Robinson_Cnst;1673146 said:


> Whats the height on that plow? I have the 54" Can Am plow on my 08 Outlander and it is only 16" high. It looses too much snow over the top, needs a flap. Believe me when I say these machines can push alot of snow! I'm looking for a bigger blade for mine. I'm thinking about the Can Am 66" county plow since I already have the push frame. Or if the season pays off maybe an Alpine Flex!


I have the 60" Warn center mount on a 660. I added a flap, pointing it straight up and then added a curl to it with steel bar bolted behind the flap. I also added a custom AR steel cutting edge which adds another inch or two to the height, making the overall blade height about 2'. Also fortified the back of the blade with extra welds and added steel bar to the bottom of the push tubes.

I speed plow a rough gravel road and early in the season the sharp basalt and uneven road surface eats skid shoes, push tubes and standard wear bars in short order. I tossed the shoes, added the AR bar in 2010 and it is still as intact as the day I installed it. In fact a guy on this forum fabbed it for me.

The curled powder flap acts like a cyclone plow to help throw snow over the road outslope (narrow, mountainside road with nowhere to stack) Still, plenty of flume flies over the flap and into my face shield ... sometimes over my head. I had installed the flap pointing down, then tried angle iron to point it straight forward. In both of those instances the weight of wet snow would push up on the flap and lift the blade.


----------



## scooter97 (Nov 5, 2013)

I have an American Eagle plow on my Sportsman 500, nice unit and center mount as well.

http://www.theatvsuperstore.com/American-Eagle-ATV-Plows-s/91.htm


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

silvrevo;1670178 said:


> Opps it didn't load,, but here it is.


Looking at the fairlead on the winch. You'll be on here after the first storm asking why the cable broke so fast. LOL

Check out this thread. I posted a few pics of a bullet proof setup. Ditch the cable and forget about rope. Thank me later... :waving:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=87754


----------

